
Washington State Lawmakers Scramble to Exempt Themselves from Public Records - DubiousPusher
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/politics/without-debate-state-senate-approves-open-records-bill-that-keeps-many-lawmakers-records-closed/
======
mrguyorama
Another instance of State legislatures ignoring their constituents' wishes and
covering their asses. Remember this next time you end up in the voting booth.

State, county, local positions

They _matter_

~~~
dmitrygr
Yes, but look at the vote counts. Both of the major parties did this. So not
only do we have an uphill battle convincing people to vote in local elections,
but we then have yet another hill to climb - convincing them to vote for third
parties, something that most people in USA believe to be a waste of a vote.

~~~
mrguyorama
You don't need a third party to vote out a shitty republican or democrat. I
firmly believe there can be valuable politicians in both parties.

~~~
dmitrygr
I would love to believe that too. Please show me one in California

